# induced coma



## rolmich

Hello everybody,
How would you express this in hebrew : תרדמת מלאחותית ?
This is a medical condition in which the patient is artificially maintained in a coma.
Thanks for your help


----------



## arielipi

is it like putting someone in sleep for a *surgery or is it a general expression for one **who have been given something and got in a coma?
for your question if * is correct then we say that the person is betardemet or murdam or behardama.
תרדמת מורדם בהרדמה
respectively[remember that hebrew is from right to left]
the action is hardama
הרדמה
meaning putting someone in that state...
הוא עובר הרדמה
מרדימים את...
הוא מורדם.
if he cant breathe on his own he is munsham...if hes a plant[permanent coma] its tzemakh.

one last thing: melachutit is with a kaf and not a khet.
i think we should have axioms of the diffrences between chaf and khet in engbrew writing.
so basically i put a ch for kaf and kh for het.

a basic tip - most places where you have a c/ch in hebrew itll be kaf...car for example,mechanic[and derivatives]
sometimes itll be a kuf.
t is almost always tet.
v  is vav.
a-[a of anti something,atom e.g.] is always alef[havent seen differently]
s is more likely to be samech
ss is more likely to be sin.
k is more likely to be kuf.
x is almost always kuf samech when it is phonetic x.
if its the 'z'-ed x itll range from zayin to samech zayin or zayin samech or kuf samech. no kuf zayin
there are a few more like these that i cant recall.
hope that helps.


p.s.
if its intentional for medical reasons we say that hes behardama,if its not on purpose, lets say he was hit by a car, hes betardemet.
p.s.2.: feel free to correct my english.
glhf
ktb!​


----------



## rolmich

I am looking for the word used when someone is artificially maintained in a coma to prevent a further deterioration and *not *putting someone in sleep for an operation.


----------



## arielipi

how can such thing prevent worse situation?
its still the same... hes behardama...murdam


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

rolmich said:


> Hello everybody,
> How would you express this in hebrew : תרדמת מלאחותית ?
> This is a medical condition in which the patient is artificially maintained in a coma.
> Thanks for your help



The term you're looking for is indeed תרדמת מלאכותית or תרדמת יזומה


----------



## arielipi

אין כזה ביטוי בעברית! אף אחד לא מזמין תרדמת!
אתה מורדם או בתרדמת,אפשר להגיד יזומה אבל זה בעיקרון לא נחוץ כי יש הבדל בין שתי המילים ואפשר לדעת מה לא יזום ומה יזום...זה היופי שבבניינים...


----------



## rolmich

Thanks very much Ironfoundersson.


----------



## origumi

arielipi said:


> אין כזה ביטוי בעברית! אף אחד לא מזמין תרדמת!
> אתה מורדם או בתרדמת,אפשר להגיד יזומה אבל זה בעיקרון לא נחוץ כי יש הבדל בין שתי המילים ואפשר לדעת מה לא יזום ומה יזום...זה היופי שבבניינים...


מתוך ויקיפדיה (הערך _תרדמת_): "שיטות טיפול רפואי חדשניות משתמשות ב*תרדמת מלאכותית* לעיכוב פעילויות שליליות בגוף, עד למתן תרופה מתאימה."

הביטוי סביר בעברית באותה מידה שהוא סביר באנגלית. כלומר: אם יש דבר כזה induced coma אז בעברית הוא יכול להיות תרדמת מלאכותית.


----------



## arielipi

זה לא ביטוי...זה מונח.
ביטוי זה למשל על ראש הגנב בוער הכובע...בעברית אין כזה דבר תרדמת מלאכותית - אם אומרים לך שמישהו בהרדמה\מורדם אתה מבין שעושים את זה בכוונה,לא?
אם אומרים שמישהו בתרדמת אתה יודע שזה לא מכוון נכון?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

בפוסט מס' 3 רולמיך הסביר בדיוק למה הוא מתכוון. מכניסים בן אדם לתרדמת כדי להאט תהליכים בגופו ולמנוע הידרדרות במצבו. באילו אמצעים עושים זאת - אין לי מושג, אני לא רופא.


----------



## arielipi

ושוב - תקרא את ההודעה האחרונה שכתבתי. מתי שמעת לאחרונה מישהו אומר שיש אדם בתרדמת מלאכותית? אומרים בהרדמה או מורדם.
תרדמת זה במובן שלילי.
השאלה שלו היא לדעתי על דיבור יומיומי ולא על מינוח רפואי.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

בודאי, induced coma הוא מונח הכי יומיומי שיש!


----------



## arielipi

טוב,אם אתה רוצה שכשהוא ידבר עם ישראלים יעיפו לו כאפה אז סבבה.


----------



## Albert Schlef

Some questions:

1. What's the difference between תרדמה and תרדמת?

2. At first I thought תרדמת is צורת סמיכות of תרדמה, but in "תרדמת מלאכותית" there's no סמיכות.

 3. Is "תרדמת חורף" (hibernation, of animals) pronounced /tardemet choref/ or /tardemat choref/ ?

(It goes without saying that הרדמה is the name of the *action* of putting somebody to sleep whereas תרדמה/תרדמת is the name of the *state* of being in sleep. Correct me if I'm wrong.)


----------



## arielipi

1) tardemet is like a state of being... 
הוא אחוז בתרדמת
הוא נפל\נתפס ל\בתרדמת
he is captured/fell[=not needed in english] in coma/asleep

whereas tardema is more of a descriptive word... 
הוא אחוז תרדמה, היא בתרדמה עמוקה
he is [in state of] deep sleep, she is clinging [to state of being] asleep.

2) you are correct and that is because of how we read it...which is the answer to your third question:


3) tardemat is the smichut of tardema therefore its tardemat khoref...if you want more info of smichut...
http://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/צורת_סמיכות

also i recommend using morfix; thats a great site, it gives you the words with niqqud and full explanations
http://morfix.nana10.co.il/default.aspx?q=תרדמת חורף&source=milon
also - it sounded weird to me tardemat khoref...im more used to shnat khoref - smichut of sheinat khoref


----------



## origumi

Albert Schlef said:


> Some questions:
> 1. What's the difference between תרדמה and תרדמת?
> 2. At first I thought תרדמת is צורת סמיכות of תרדמה, but in "תרדמת מלאכותית" there's no סמיכות.
> 3. Is "תרדמת חורף" (hibernation, of animals) pronounced /tardemet choref/ or /tardemat choref/ ?
> (It goes without saying that הרדמה is the name of the *action* of putting somebody to sleep whereas תרדמה/תרדמת is the name of the *state* of being in sleep. Correct me if I'm wrong.)


תרדמה (tardema) is a Biblical word (e. g. Job 4:13) and means "night sleep". Later (I am not sure when) it got also the meaning of hibernation: תרדמת חורף (tardemat khoref).
תרדמת (tardemet) is a new word, invented by the Akademia on 1979. It means exactly "coma". See for example http://www.barilan-magazine.co.il/148422/יום-העצמאות-ה-63-עברית-שפה-מוזרה


----------

